# The Official 2014 FAF Secret Santa Extravaganza!



## Chuchi (Nov 14, 2014)

*Welcome to the official 2014 FAF Secret Santa thread!
Christ, this is such a late banner. ;n;
*
*1.12.14:  **Closed to new entrants! 
*​
Alright everyone, since we thoroughly discussed the shit out of this in the Discussion thread, I have taken upon myself to make an official thread of its own for our 2014 Secret Santa happenings. That way, should new people wish to know what's going on, or if any of you want to keep updated on who's on the list and all the rules of the tango or whatever, it's all First Post Findable. C:

*What is Secret Santa?
*For any of you that might not be entirely familiar with the tradition, Secret Santa is where a group of people (such as a classroom, group of coworkers, family or random furries such as us) submit their names to a pool, usually into a hat or a bucket or something similar. Then, they randomly select one name from that pool and that is the person for whom they must contribute a gift. Typically, the gift exchange is done at a Christmas or Holiday party when everyone gets together, and then you get to find out who selected your name when you open the present they got you and vice versa. But since we can't do that, I will be doing the randomizing/pairing for all of you lovely folks and you'll just have to wait to see who got your name when your present arrives. C:

*Do I have to do anything special to join?
*Yes, you must refer to me from now until Christmas as Santa Chuchi, non negotiable. 
All you have to do is express your interest in being added to the official list and then submit your mailing address/information to me. But keep in mind that this isn't about getting something so much as it is about giving something. 
If you intend to join this, please put forth the same effort into getting something for your person as you would hope that the person who selected you is putting forth. It's the thought that counts, so make it a damn good one!

*Rules of the FAF Secret Santa
**1.12.14:  **Closed to new entrants! *
-_Anyone who wants to join must add their name to the list by November 30th_ to be included and please have your information to me by then as well. That is the strict cut off and if I don't have mailing information or gift preferences by then, I'm not going to pair you off. I mean, c'mon, that's two weeks from the time this post is being submitted, don't try telling me you didn't have the time. :T You can note your information to me here on FAF, on FA or hit up on my Skype. Username 'Chuchi.fi'
-When you send me your mailing/shipping information, please include your username. Also, create a brief list of what you like/would want to receive and what you don't like/don't want to receive. This will help the person who gets you select something to your liking. :3 Likewise, please consider the person's list when purchasing/creating your gift for them. _If you have a Steam account, be sure to include this so I can pass it along._
-_NO NSFW/ADULT THEMED GIFTS. _While getting someone a rainbow colored horse dildo might be (really fucking) hilarious (and might even be practical), just don't do that. 
-The minimum value of the gift is $10 USD, while the maximum does not need to exceed $35 USD.
-The gift should be furry-related if possible.
-Gifts of digital artwork are acceptable. (Such as a commission from your person's favorite artist or artwork of your own)
-General digital gifts are acceptable. (Such as a game on Steam, etc)
-Physical gifts are also acceptable, including handmade gifts. Please be aware that members are sprinkled all over the world, so shipping costs might be high, especially for this time of year. 
-Keep things simple for me, don't intentionally be difficult, I am the only one handling this, if I gotta hunt you down for your information the night before or you're giving me undue snark for asking, I will send you a box of my own shit as bonus. Don't make me send you my own shit. :V
-_Cut off date is *November 30th*_, I am reiterating, yes.

*Likes/Dislikes*
Remember to include a list of things you want/would like to receive as well as a list of things you don't like/would not want to receive. Please refer to your person's list when considering what to make/purchase for them.
If possible, please also specify if you want to receive/send entirely digital, to help me pair things more efficiently and fairly. 
If you'd like your Secret Santa to consider a gift via Steam, make sure you include you Steam profile information and also make sure you have stuff in your wishlist to help them select something for you. 
You can also include whatever information you deem relevant that you want me to pass along to your Secret Santa, this includes your character reference(s) should you want art of your fursona. c:

*But, I don't know about giving some random person my mailing address...*
That's fine and completely understandable. If it eases your mind at all, I have a background in law enforcement and have a stand up record of professionalism (though I recognize most people are apparently very distrusting with police nowadays). I might even have some of my training awards, should you want confirmation of this, though I think I might have left those in storage in the US. If that's not enough to ease your worry, other users on FAF selected me for helping in organizing, which equates to 'selection by (mostly) peers' and as we know, this place will call on bullshit faster than a tornado will launch a cow. 
If you find you still don't want to include your mailing information, that's fine, but then keep in mind whoever you are paired with cannot send you a physical gift, and that might potentially limit the number of people you can be paired with. If that number of people who intend to do give digital gifts runs out, what then am I to do with you? Perhaps we can discuss this in the thread below, and I will update this post as required. 

*Please remember that if you include your shipping address, it must be EXACTLY as it must be printed for a shipping label to ensure that it gets to you.*

*I will try to pool people who want to send digital gifts with people who only want to receive digital gifts, and likewise with people in EU/USA paired with people in EU/USA if asked to, to be considerate of international shipping costs.* 

*After you receive your gift...*
Be sure to thank your Secret Santa! I know that should go without saying, but seriously, you have to sometimes remind people not to stick forks in toasters, so better safe than sorry! Feel free to share your adorable present with us! 
But don't start posting hate and shit if you didn't get *exactly *what you wanted, because you don't want to be that shitty person. And we will mock and ridicule you off the forums for being a shitbag.

Another thing, after all is said and done, let me know if you would be willing to participate again next year if I hosted it again and what changes should be made, etc. 

*The Official List
*I will be maintaining this as often as possible, and I'm able to do so multiple times per day if necessary. The names at the top of the list and above the line are people that have submitted their information to me. All other names have voiced their interest/asked to be added to the list. I will move the line/names as required as information comes to me. Please remember to have it to me before the end of November or you won't be officially included if I can't pair you off. So get yo asses above the line, people. 
Anyway, with all that cleared up, onto the official list! *drumroll*

*2014 FAF Official Secret Santa Pool**
1. Misomie
2. SkyboundTerror
3. Pantheros
4. Mr. Sparta
5. Jtrekkie
6. PastryOfApathy
7. Harbinger
8. Ayattar
9. Bonobosoph
10. Plastic-Fox
11. Rekel
12. Hikaru Okami
13. Monochromatic-Dragon
14. Galaxy-Meow
15. ZettaBit
16. Exiled-tiger
17. RedSavage
18. Battlechili1

----------â–¼ Pending â–¼-------------
19. Vaerjo
20. Marazhuki
21. GarthTheWereWolf *[?]*
22. WolfNightV4x1
23. SharkCookieAdopts
24. Alexxx-Returns

*[?]*: Requires clarification if actually interested in being on the list. 
*: If, at the time that entry concludes, we are left with an odd number of entrants, I will cover the odd duck out. _*Muwahahaha!*_


Anything else, ladies and gentlemen?

*Edits/Updates*
15.11- 
A. Thank you for reminding me to put _my _contact information on here, Trek. â™¥ To reiterate, you can note me here on FAF, on FA or message me on Skype. Username: Chuchi.fi. If I'm unresponsive/Busy on Skype, just leave a message and I'll get back to you.
B. Added 'Steam information bit.'
C. Added 'Likes/Dislikes' section, updated rules.
D. Updated 'Likes/Dislikes' - Thanks Harbs. :3
E. Added note about shipping address. Added pretty colors, whoo~

16.11-
A. Did a thing to the line. It was consensual.

17.11-
A. Thread stickied by Taralack. Felt like adding that here because it looks all official and cool and stuff. C:
B. +addendum; Official List

29.11-
A. Added 'After you receive your gift...' section.

1.12-
A. No more entrants accepted!
B. Trimmed list. 

2.12-
A. Sent out pairing information. Have fun everyone!

3.1.15-
A. Pairings officially revealed! â™¥



Chuchi said:


> 1. Misomie was Santa to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B. Post-2014 Secret Santa Discussion Thread.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2014)

Santa Churchi can I sit on your lap?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 14, 2014)

How can we contact you, Santa Chuchi?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 14, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Santa Churchi can I sit on your lap?


Hey girl, for _you _my lap is always free. /ryanreynolds


jtrekkie said:


> How can we contact you, Santa Chuchi?


Thanks for reminding me! cx


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh shit we all official and shit now. May god have mercy on us all.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Nov 14, 2014)

santa chuchi, what if some crazy person stops calling you santa chuchi?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 14, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> santa chuchi, what if some crazy person stops calling you santa chuchi?


I mail them a box of feces. Well, gosh, nothing I guess. 
:V


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 14, 2014)

Santa Chuchi, Santa Chuchi sitting on your lap. Will send you my info ASAP.
Santa Chuchi, Santa Chuchi Christmas is fur real. I can feel the magic in the things that do appeal.
Soon my likes and wants will be known to you. Send me something nice, preferably no goo.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 15, 2014)

I might be up for this. I think I could send someone something on steam because. I haven't done anything with paypal or similar. I don't like the idea of giving out my address, though.

I'll send you some info before I realize it's a bad idea.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 15, 2014)

i need some practice with writing music but i can't really provide lyrical content in most situations, making it relatively incapable of furryness to some extent. i also don't entirely know if i have enough time during the affect time period or if i could really guarantee anything better than a loop/30second track but i'm at least curious.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 15, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i need some practice with writing music but i can't really provide lyrical content in most situations, making it relatively incapable of furryness to some extent. i also don't entirely know if i have enough time during the affect time period or if i could really guarantee anything better than a loop/30second track but i'm at least curious.



It's the thought that counts, so just think furry while you're writing it.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been a good porcupine! It's not too late to get onto Santa Chuchi's list, correct?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I've been a good porcupine! It's not too late to get onto Santa Chuchi's list, correct?


Nope, everyone's got until November 30th. C:


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 15, 2014)

*To the tune of Santa Baby* Santa Chuchi, oh won't you write my name on that list!


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> *To the tune of Santa Baby* Santa Chuchi, oh _thanks for adding_ my name to your list!


ftfy :3


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooh fun. I've pmed you with my info.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 15, 2014)

Send.

Also a small hint on what you can expect from me


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Awwyis, look at that line moving. Over halfway down the list of people. \o/
We're making good progress on getting our shit together guys. C:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 16, 2014)

I am official! Thanks Santa Chuchi.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 16, 2014)

I am totally getting in on this.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 16, 2014)

Pretty awesome of you to do this. I have stickied the thread.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 17, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Pretty awesome of you to do this. I have stickied the thread.


Thank you kindly! â™¥
\o/


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry for the double, but casual reminder to those who voiced interest who are as of yet not sure -coughGarthcough- let me know when you caaaaan~ â™«

And also, if anyone else is interested and whatnot. 

We're currently at an even number. Yay even numbers! \o/

And as a bonus, I love how everyone has called me Santa Chuchi when giving me their information. â™¥


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 24, 2014)

Cut off date upcoming! Send me some pretty presents!
Get on this list or don't get no gifts.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 24, 2014)

Plastic-Fox said:


> Cut off date upcoming! Send me some pretty presents!
> Get on this list or don't get no gifts.


Thanks *so much* for the reminder! â™¥ :] I can't keep doing them myself after all, if I strung three back-to-back reminders up, I'm pretty sure I would be executed behind a shed or something. 

But yeah, get your shit together, people! This coming sunday is the END FOR US ALL cut off date!
I'll be up all night after midnight slaving away pairing you guys and getting that information out and whatnot. (But don't fret, I'm always up after midnight, because HAHA sleeping problems.)
Don't make me wait til the last second! I _will _send you frozen feces!

You know, I think I'm gonna work on an official Santa Chuchi picture for this year's FAFSS right now. C:


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

What does Santa Chuchi want for Christmas? If I could draw, I would, but Santa Chuchi has to get something too. Santa Chuchi.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> What does Santa Chuchi want for Christmas? If I could draw, I would, but Santa Chuchi has to get something too. Santa Chuchi.


Nonoooooo, don't worry about me. 
Seriously, I'm fine. If this goes off without a hitch and everyone is happy in the end, that's reward enough for me. 
If the plan rolls perfectly, I might even be the one to host it again next year. C:


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like fun! I'm definitely in this year!

-Aeywon Farstar


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 29, 2014)

oh daaaamn it's almost time! can't wait to see who i get!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

One more day!


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

I should have the pairings done and sent out early Dec 1st/late Nov 30th, since I'm 8 hours ahead of US Central.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I should have the pairings done and sent out early Dec 1st/late Nov 30th, since I'm 8 hours ahead of US Central.


oh wow, santa chuchis from finland? you're right above me! not even that far really XP
tell me, are there many furries in finland? i'm quite curious


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> oh wow, santa chuchis from finland? you're right above me! not even that far really XP
> tell me, are there many furries in finland? i'm quite curious


I have never encountered one, no, but then again I don't actively go looking for them. x3
As far as the forum goes, Sarcastic Coffeecup is also a Finn. A native Finn, I should add, I'm an American expatriate. 
Don't know about anyone else, at least in the realm of being active on the forums. 


Also, somewhat related, apparently Santa Claus is from Finland.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I have never encountered one, no, but then again I don't actively go looking for them. x3
> As far as the forum goes, Sarcastic Coffeecup is also a Finn. A native Finn, I should add, I'm an American expatriate.
> Don't know about anyone else, at least in the realm of being active on the forums.
> 
> ...



i don't really search for them either, aside from a few groups in various sites. They're bassicaly all dead, but, to my surprise, one guy actually joined these forums and we met IRL because i had to go to a cat show in the capital near him. (really cool guy btw)
I'm also native. and as far as i know, my blood is pure lithuanian XP. 
Coffecup is a native Fin? heh, i noticed that at some point but didn't really realise he was so close to me XP

santas finnish? i though he was canadian though.... wait... damn, i don't even know X3


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought he was Turkish.


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Nov 29, 2014)

I had always believed North Pole-ian.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Exiled-tiger said:


> I had always believed North Pole-ian.


This is what I was going with, but my husband and I have legit argued over where Santa is from. They have a whole Santa-y, Christmas village here so.. I just said fuck it, Santa's Finnish.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

We should all pool our resources and send Santa Chuchi something awesome. 
Also I hope my person really wants a tail, these things are effin awesome. xD If not I will figure something out 
I can't stop saying Santa Chuchi.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Don't tell Santa Chuchi that Zbit.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> We should all pool our resources and send Santa Chuchi something awesome.
> Also I hope my person really wants a tail, these things are effin awesome. xD If not I will figure something out
> I can't stop saying Santa Chuchi.


See, the nice thing about being the one in control of everything, is that I don't have to give out my info, so that makes it infinitely more difficult for any of you little shits darling people to undermine me and get me something, despite my insistence that you don't need to. :V


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Chuchi?


Close, but not tan enough. :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> See, the nice thing about being the one in control of everything, is that I don't have to give out my info, so that makes it infinitely more difficult for any of you little shits darling people to undermine me and get me something, despite my insistence that you don't need to. :V



Don't you worry. You'll slip up, and I will find you.

I'm watching.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

I will just mail a package to Finland with the address "Santa Chuchi" 
I am sure they will be able to figure it out. :V
And if not, at least I will be able to feel better.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Don't you worry. You'll slip up, and I will find you.
> 
> I'm watching.


I _never _slip up, mate. I _always _cover my tracks.
How else would I have managed to skip the country and get away with killing my ex?
I MEAN. COUGHCOUGH.
Seriously, NSA, I was kidding, please don't bother me.



ZettaBit said:


> I will just mail a package to Finland with the address "Santa Chuchi"
> I am sure they will be able to figure it out. :V
> And if not, at least I will be able to feel better.


Customs will probably either send it back or just keep it for themselves. Like they did with my last year's Christmas present from my BFF. T_______T
He sent me a fucking root beer kit.
_A root beer kit._
/wrists


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

You just wait Santa Churchi. 
You'll see. :>


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

Too late, we are already aware of this and have been tracking you for some time. We just needed the confession. ^_^


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> You just wait Santa Churchi.
> You'll see. :>


Is it a glitter-covered rainbow horse dildo that I'm waiting for? ,':3


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahem, there are ways of tracing an IP through a website :3 Not that I know how to do it myself, but I am a quick study, so I am sure I could figure it out before Christmas. I will pinpoint you down to which computer you are using in your house. >;D

I mean, um, yeah, that's not at all creepy... 
My apologies, I will drop it now.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I _never _slip up, mate. I _always _cover my tracks.
> How else would I have managed to skip the country and get away with killing my ex?
> I MEAN. COUGHCOUGH.
> Seriously, NSA, I was kidding, please don't bother me.


Expats have to register, and that registry is public. Besides, I already have a few parameters to check that registry with, and the list is only growing. _I will find you, I'm patient._ _You can't hide forever._


> Customs will probably either send it back or just keep it for themselves. Like they did with my last year's Christmas present from my BFF. T_______T
> He sent me a fucking root beer kit.
> _A root beer kit._
> /wrists



I bet they've never gotten a small world package packed in gay yiff.

Edit: Zbit, this is crap. We should combine our efforts.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

I found Santa!


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Christ, you guys are going to some fucking extremes to get me a Christmas present. 
I don't know whether to be extremely flattered or extremely concerned.



ZettaBit said:


> I found Santa!



Hahaha. You really wanna play this game with me, babe?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

You can end this.

*high fives Zbit*


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

Before this gets out of hand, it is a joke. 
Though it is possible, the time and work involved would probably only yield me to an ISP. Better to just ask Santa Chuchi to sit on our laps and ask her what she wants for Christmas, albeit fruitless. 
Couldn't resist, alright. I am done now.

Edit:
Did you click the image Chuchi? Were you at all scared for a moment? xP

I don't want to get a box of shit from Finland >_<


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Before this gets out of hand, it is a joke.
> Though it is possible, the time and work involved would probably only yield me to an ISP. Better to just ask Santa Chuchi to sit on our laps and ask her what she wants for Christmas, albeit fruitless.
> Couldn't resist, alright. I am done now.
> 
> Did you click the image Chuchi? Were you at all scared for a moment? xP


Oh yes, disengage now. Because remember, I have _your _address.

Also, of course I clicked it, but I wasn't worried. It shows my ISP's location, no where near mine though. 
You've got a lot of hoops to jump if you want to get my exact location that route, though.



ZettaBit said:


> I don't want to get a box of shit from Finland >_<


I would threaten to empty out a public restroom's female product's box, but I think I might get sniped for sending biohazardous material through the post. 

*WHAT'S THE MATTER ZETS, DON'T WANNA PLAY NO MORE DO YA?

*/meatheadalphamalegesturing


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Oh yes, disengage now. Because remember, I have _your _address.
> 
> Also, of course I clicked it, but I wasn't worried. It shows my ISP's location, no where near mine though.
> You've got a lot of hoops to jump if you want to get my exact location that route, though.


xD

Well the image was actually a redirect to allow your IP to be sent to a database that I just setup. But either way, finding your ISP would be pointless, privacy is apparently a big issue. ISPs wont give out locational information, much less to a furry looking to send Santa Chuchi a gift. :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Oh yes, disengage now. Because remember, I have _your _address.
> 
> Also, of course I clicked it, but I wasn't worried. It shows my ISP's location, no where near mine though.
> You've got a lot of hoops to jump if you want to get my exact location that route, though.



I don't play games. Your name's on the Federal Register, and if you're going to naturalize in the next 4 years, your names going to pop up again. After that, its just a matter of weeding out the names. 

Go ahead, mail me a box of shit. It will have a return address.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> xD
> 
> Well the image was actually a redirect to allow your IP to be sent to a database that I just setup. But either way, finding your ISP would be pointless, privacy is apparently a big issue. ISPs wont give out locational information, much less to a furry looking to send Santa Chuchi a gift. :3


Yeah I figured that out after the fact. :V

In the LE world, we had to issue a search warrant with the ISP for that kind of information, meaning we had to have a judge-approved reason for needing it in the first place. I'm not sure if anything has recently changed legislation wise, since computer crimes are advancing so quickly, but as far as I know, ISPs keep that shit on serious lock down. So, unless you know how to worm your way into that information from the hacker angle or whatever, the 4th amendment protects it, so even LEOs have to jump their hoops to get that info. 

Maybe, if we do this again next year and someone else hosts it, you'll have an opportunity to get me something next Christmas. 
And since you guys are ferreting around here, is this something you would consider doing again, should it all go smoothly?



jtrekkie said:


> I don't play games. Your name's on the Federal Register, and if you're going to naturalize in the next 4 years, your names going to pop up again. After that, its just a matter of weeding out the names.
> 
> Go ahead, mail me a box of shit. It will have a return address.


My name might be, but as far as I recall I haven't had to register anything officially as of yet. And you don't even know what name to be looking for, for one. And even if the name comes up, and you somehow knew what to be looking for, there's no address attached to that, except in Finnish registries, which I can't see how you would have any access to them, over there, knowing none of my other identifying information that Finnish officials require. 

My name is, however in several different federal lists. But you're security aren't you? So, your clearance only goes so high. 



You will not break me! If you think barraging me about this is gonna make me snap and give you my info, you're wrong. I WILL NOT BE BROKEN!


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

I am going to apply for a job at your ISP. Work on the inside, and from there gain access to the database to match the IP to your service address. 


Hell yes, but only if I can send Santa a small something too xD Perhaps a nice tail or some cozy paw warmers? :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Absolutely.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

No, but really this was fun. I am def in for next year. It is a bit disconcerting that Santa Chuchi now has all of our addresses, but I can't imagine anyone else being Santa now. Santa Chuchi.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Look, guys, I really do appreciate the sentiment, but as the person driving this crazy train, I just feel like accepting presents, even as tokens of appreciation for the work and whatnot, is unfair to the rest of the people participating, like the attention is shifting to me rather than them. It's not that I don't appreciate the thought and I don't want to seem ungrateful or something, but I just think it's inappropriate if I were to accept gifts for this. Like.. getting a tip on a free service, does that make sense? 

Plus, if you knew me in real life, you'd know that I hate getting presents anyway. It makes me feel... weird. Uncomfortable? Inadequate's a good one, too. I know it's the thought that counts, but the whole process makes me feel... weird.
So please don't take my insistence against it personally! I'm certainly not intending that.
I just wanted to clear that up just in case, yanno?



ZettaBit said:


> No, but really this was fun. I am def in for next year. It is a bit disconcerting that Santa Chuchi now has all of our addresses, but I can't imagine anyone else being Santa now. Santa Chuchi.


To be honest, I'll probably be the one hosting this shit now until forever. It just makes sense to me.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> To be honest, I'll probably be the one hosting this shit now until forever. It just makes sense to me.



I... I....

_I can't live with the reality that you may never be gifted. It is simply unacceptable._


-mumbles grumbles- but if you say you dun want it then fine i guess -drags boot tip through the dirt a bit and mumbles some more-


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I... I....
> 
> _I can't live with the reality that you may never be gifted. It is simply unacceptable._
> 
> ...


Don't you try hitting me with that guilt shit, missy! D:
I was raised Catholic, that's weaponized guilt right there. 
I will be unaffected. 
;n;


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Plus, if you knew me in real life, you'd know that I hate getting presents anyway. It makes me feel... weird. Uncomfortable? Inadequate's a good one, too. I know it's the thought that counts, but the whole process makes me feel... weird.
> So please don't take my insistence against it personally! I'm certainly not intending that.
> I just wanted to clear that up just in case, yanno?



It's like that for most people. Hasn't anyone told you that gift giving isn't about you?


...just a sec

Edit:







I sketched a draw while Zbit was tracking you down. You can print it out and stick it on your refrigerator with a magnet.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

Completely understandable, but allow me to make the point that if you had not taken it upon yourself to start this whole thing, we would not even have it. 
Therefore, I feel that if we all exchange presents while leaving you out, it would seem a bit selfish of us. 
With that being said, I would enjoy sending you something as well, though I will not force it upon you. (anymore) 
I think I speak for everyone when I say that we appreciate the initiative and effort you have put forth into making this a happy holiday for everyone. 
I know for myself, this has been the happiest holidays I have had in a long time. 
Thank you Santa Chuchi.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Completely understandable, but allow me to make the point that if you had not taken it upon yourself to start this whole thing, we would not even have it. Therefore, I feel that if we all exchange presents while leaving you out, it would seem a bit selfish of us. With that being said, I would enjoy sending you something as well, though I will not force it upon you. (anymore)
> I think I speak for everyone when I say that we appreciate the initiative and effort you have put forth into making this a happy holiday for everyone.
> I know for myself, this has been the happiest holidays I have had in a long time.
> Thank you Santa Chuchi.


It's really not as big a hassle as I like to bitch about, I just like to complain (such as that mention in the Confessions thread). And, seriously, if this things goes off without a hitch and everyone is happy, _that's _all the reward I'm looking for.
C:


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2014)

Here to confirm that yeah, I wanna take part in this. Thing is though is that I want to keep everything digital. I do not feel comfortable sharing my real life address on here and it would be inconvenient for me to send someone something physically, at least at the present time. I'm all up for buying someone an online gift or making something though. Should I post my Steam/say what kinda artwork I'd like to have or am I to send that to you via PM or what? And when do I find out who I'm getting a gift for/making a gift for?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Here to confirm that yeah, I wanna take part in this. Thing is though is that I want to keep everything digital. I do not feel comfortable sharing my real life address on here and it would be inconvenient for me to send someone something physically, at least at the present time. I'm all up for buying someone an online gift or making something though. Should I post my Steam/say what kinda artwork I'd like to have or am I to send that to you via PM or what? And when do I find out who I'm getting a gift?


Yup, send me a list of stuff you like/don't like and any relevant information you want your SS to know, such as references for art, favorite artists, Steam info, etc.

Edit: I just knew I'd have some of you fuckers (and I say that lovingly) coming at me on the last day. x3 Not trying to call you specifically out, Chili. Just to clarify.



jtrekkie said:


> It's like that for most people. Hasn't anyone told you that gift giving isn't about you?
> 
> 
> ...just a sec
> ...


Also, sorry, just noticed that now.
But, I will do just so. â™¥
Thank you. C:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy Santa Chuchi day!

I'm going to give you a gift and you will like it!! >:c


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 30, 2014)

Shit, wrong thread.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Should I leave cookies, or just a bowl of milk?


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 30, 2014)

Grown cats shouldn't have milk apparently, I found out the other day. Could give em diarrhea. And with all the threats of boxes of shit being mailed to the naughty, I feel that this would be a bad idea :V


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Entry is closed! Going to start working on pairing.

Also, yeah no milk for me. But I will accept steaks! Well done. Please include A1 Steak Sauce. :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

So exciting!


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 1, 2014)

She's Making a list...


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Dec 1, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> She's Making a list...



Checking it twice!...


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 1, 2014)

She's gonna mail the naughty ones a box of shit... (sing it, it fits xD)


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 1, 2014)

Santa Cuchi's coming, for you!



Chuchi said:


> My name is, however in several different federal lists. But you're security aren't you? So, your clearance only goes so high.



Didn't see that. I'm also a court clerk and the FBI is just a fax away. I already have all the forms.

Edit: just kidding, I take that stuff seriously.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh looking forward to this!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 1, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> She's gonna mail the naughty ones a box of _*horse dildo's*_



Fix'd.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 1, 2014)

*I have sent out the pairings! 

**Get to work.*


​Also, should you find you need additional information or clarification, HURRDURR *don't ask your person. *Otherwise the jig is up, fellas! If need be, just PM me what you need to know and I'll middleman that stuff too.
If, for some reason, you did not receive a PM with who your person was, get back to me ASAP. I'm fairly certain all the PMs went through but if not, I'll get that info to you right away. 
Have fun! \o/


*GO GO GO GO GO GO! â™¥*​


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 1, 2014)

So do we just send our stuff to our partner now?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 1, 2014)

Gotta get to work.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So do we just send our stuff to our partner now?


Pretty much. If you're sending something digital, you can wait until Christmas, if you are so inclined. 
We never agreed on an official date for an exchange, since it wouldn't be practical with all of us sprinkled around the world. I think we just kinda went with the assumption that, once completed, you'd send it out, regarding physical gifts. 
But, if you're doing something digital, that's up to you, if you wanna do it now, don't see why not. Or you could wait until closer to Christmas, if you wanna keep with the tradition.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 1, 2014)

Awesome! That's what I needed know! This is great!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 1, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Pretty much. If you're sending something digital, you can wait until Christmas, if you are so inclined.
> We never agreed on an official date for an exchange, since it wouldn't be practical with all of us sprinkled around the world. I think we just kinda went with the assumption that, once completed, you'd send it out, regarding physical gifts.
> But, if you're doing something digital, that's up to you, if you wanna do it now, don't see why not. Or you could wait until closer to Christmas, if you wanna keep with the tradition.



I'm just going to do it now. It's cyber monday, and there are sales everywhere.

Look out, mystery partner.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 1, 2014)

IIIIIIM  READYYYY!!


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 2, 2014)

ohhhh daamn! i'm quite happy with the person i got and already got an idea of what i'm gana do. gana go brainstrom right now!


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 3, 2014)

I am excited >:3


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you, mystery partner!
Much appreciated.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 4, 2014)

Just got mine today. If I knew that it was going to be my gift I wouldn't have opened it het. XD Thanks though. I love it and it really lightened my mood.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 5, 2014)

How are we gonna go about with the revealing process, lads and lasses? 
You know, like in a traditional Secret Santa, everyone would be revealed at the exchange. But since we aren't all face to face and stuff, should we try to do something similar?

Like, maybe a picture of our Christmas swag and who it's from? 
Or just a direct "Thank you _____!" on here and a summary of what we got?

Ideas? Questions? Comments? Concerns?
C:


Edit: Also, really happy to see some of this stuff rolling together already. :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

A reveal would be fun! I vote pics if possible, however if we start too soon it might spoil things.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> A reveal would be fun! I vote pics if possible, however if we start too soon it might spoil things.


We could always aim for a reveal around Christmas. C:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 5, 2014)

I vote reveal on Christmas. Or if anyone doesn't want to wait they can put their name in a letter when they send their gift.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 5, 2014)

yeah! christmas reveal! getting your gift way too soon seems a bit akward....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2014)

No such thing as a secret santa. If he was secret he wouldnt have eaten all my milk and cookies.

THAT FAT FUCKING BASTARD


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 5, 2014)

Uwah @_@ I just finished my gift, I can't wait to send it > w<


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 6, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I vote reveal on Christmas. Or if anyone doesn't want to wait they can put their name in a letter when they send their gift.



I'm more curious of who other people got.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm more curious of who other people got.



Me too.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm mostly curious about what my partner is getting me. 
Plan to work on my gift during my free time this week (if I have any) Finals has really put a damper on things


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 6, 2014)

I might have just got mines on the way ^_^


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

I would say when I mailed, or will mail, mine but I'm afraid my person would see the post and deduce who it came from.

It's cool that people are on this so quickly.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I would say when I mailed, or will mail, mine but I'm afraid my person would see the post and deduce who it came from.
> 
> It's cool that people are on this so quickly.


wait... isin't the point of secret santa the big reveal of who your secret santa is and only then what his/her present is? i havent seen a secret santa where you keep your anonimity even after sending out your gift


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> wait... isin't the point of secret santa the big reveal of who your secret santa is and only then what his/her present is? i havent seen a secret santa where you keep your anonimity even after sending out your gift



Yes, but I don't want him or her to know who I am until she or he opens it.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Yes, but I don't want him or her to know who I am until she or he opens it.


ah, so i imagine you sent out a physical gift? well, that would make whole lot more sence.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 6, 2014)

Im torn between wanting the reveals and presents to be given at christmas for traditions sake and holy-shit-lets-do-it-now because im already dying waiting to give people stuff at christmas :|


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Yes, but I don't want him or her to know who I am until she or he opens it.



Agreed! The big reveal surprise. Looking super forward to this.

GIFTS GIFTS GIFTS

so pumped about this!


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 6, 2014)

No problem, I'll create a fake account just for the purpose of sending the gift before christmas and not revealing myself.

And in my opinion we shouldn't reveal ourselves immediately. I propose to play a guessing game first. Will be fun.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, the reveal thisng should happen closer to christmas. Not sure if I want my person knowing who sent what or not. I am a bit curios as to the reaction though.




Ayattar said:


> No problem, I'll create a fake account just for the purpose of sending the gift before christmas and not revealing myself.





Ayattar said:


> And in my opinion we shouldn't reveal ourselves immediately. I propose to play a guessing game first. Will be fun.




I second this, it could be fun


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 7, 2014)

Game...? A GAME?!
THEN YOU ALL SHALL LOSE FOR I KNOW THE LIST OF MATCHES AND NONE OF YOU CAN COME CLOSE TO MY KNOWLEDGE
I AM A CHRISTMAS GOD FWUAHAHAHHAAH

Seriously though, it's nice to see everyone discussing these things. C: 
I kinda like the guessing game idea, though I certainly hope no one is disappointed when their Santa is revealed.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 7, 2014)

Dissapointed? Never. Terrified? Not unlikely.


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Dec 10, 2014)

Not entirely sure how I could go about delivering it secretly...


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 10, 2014)

> 3<
*waits patiently for gift*
*unsure if coming digitally or through the mail*
*doesn't know where to wait*
orz



Exiled-tiger said:


> Not entirely sure how I could go about delivering it secretly...


is it digital or snail mail? if it's digital, you could do what Ayattar said of making a fake account to send it, otherwise Santa Chuchi could do it?
if it's snail mail, you don't even have to use a real name in the return address. just label the package in some way so they know it's the FAF SS.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 10, 2014)

I would be down for a reveal game!

Do we each write some sort of riddle hint on a certain set day?

Not really sure how a game could be played. But if there are rules I'm all in!


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, you don't have to deliver it secretly, you could just wait until Christmas or something. 
In an in-person SS, the gifts would obviously be wrapped, but when they opened it they'd learn who gave them their gift. Unless it's an all-secrecy deal. 

I dunno, we'll figure something out, we have plenty of time yet.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Two weeks and the suspense is killing me. It's like I'm 9.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 11, 2014)

I just bought my gift! I'm sure my person will love it! Also I got my package a week ago, but I can't get it until I get home next week...

Anticipation and worry...I hope my mom doesn't open my gift...


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm nearly done with mine! i put a lot of love into it, hope my guy likes it!

Also, i too am exited for the big reveal. Just hope it's not going to be a moshpit of posts and someone actually makes a mini sheet with all the pairs to make it more simple X3


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 11, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> I'm nearly done with mine! i put a lot of love into it, hope my guy likes it!
> 
> Also, i too am exited for the big reveal. Just hope it's not going to be a moshpit of posts and someone actually makes a mini sheet with all the pairs to make it more simple X3


Well, no one needs to make a list, I already have one done from when I paired everyone. 

I could always just post that on Christmas Day if that's a simpler route. Or maybe on the 1st of the new year, to give people time to play a guessing game or something.


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, mines digital and I'll be posting to your page, receiver of present. Though it's fairly large, and isn't going to BE done until Christmas, so you'll get it then.  >: D


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear Receiver of my Gift.
Get Excited.
It is mailing out tomorrow.
May Santa Chuchi have mercy on your soul.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm so excited to give [REDACTED] a gift. I'm sure [REDACTED] will be happy to receive [DATA EXPUNGED]


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 16, 2014)

I MAILED MY GIFT TODAY! Expect it on Friday person...so EXCITED!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 16, 2014)

so...has anyone received anything yet ;o?


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 16, 2014)

galaxy-meow said:


> so...has anyone received anything yet ;o?


I know a few have thus far. And some either have sent it or are sending soon so that number will increase shortly.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 16, 2014)

Still waiting on the artist to finish mine, hopefully it'll be done before christmas at least.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 18, 2014)

On the first day of Christmas...


Seriously though, we should arrange to meet up in the TS for the big reveal guessing game xD

I know for sure I will have Christmas eve and day off.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 18, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Seriously though, we should arrange to meet up in the TS for the big reveal guessing game xD
> 
> I know for sure I will have Christmas eve and day off.


We can see about it, but there's the timezones to consider. And because it's a holiday, I'm sure many might be off doing stuff with their families. The days following would probably be a better bet, in my opinion. 
As far as I'm concerned, I'm busy Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Granted, I'm 8 hours ahead of US Central, so afterwards I might be available, but that would still be mid-day to early evening in the US. 

I'll post the official list either on Christmas day or shortly after, maybe around the turn of the year. Between now and then, you're all welcome to a guessing game free-for-all if that's what you guys want, or we can chat it up on TS in the days following Christmas. 

It's tricky to organize with people spread out over the planet. :V


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, yeah. Forgot about family stuff >_<


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 19, 2014)

Still waitin...


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 19, 2014)

^Same. I got a Secret Santa package, but it's from another one I'm in, and I'm not supposed to open it until the 27th...
I just wanna rip open some packages ;_;


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 19, 2014)

xD Christmas crept up hella fast this year.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 19, 2014)

Holy shit you're right. It's less than a week away.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 19, 2014)

I know right? I hope the gift that I got for my person reaches them in time >_<


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 19, 2014)

Ah, me too @_@ I sent mine out a while ago but they haven't come in here saying they got it.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 19, 2014)

I sent mine out today, but it won't be getting sorted into the mail until tomorrow.

I haven't received mine yet, and now I won't receive it until I move back into my dormitory on January 20th.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 21, 2014)

It turns out the secret Santa gift I received wasn't from faf but from one if my friends. Ha ha ha! Oh well I just hope my person received their gift.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got it! Whoo! It's so close I'm going to have to wait 'till Christmas to open it.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 21, 2014)

I have no idea who got me XP.
 Though, since most of you are exchanging physical gifts, i'm marking people off one by one.
sooo when and how are we going to do the guessing game?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

Christmas Eve maybe?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 22, 2014)

FHWALDKNAS I GOT MY GIFT!  Thanks dude!

For the sake of not spamming I posted my gift in the Mugshot thread pg 63


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 23, 2014)

I cannot believe christmas snuck up on me so quickly. I hadn't planned on celebrating IRL, but I ended up buying a bunch of stuff last minute >_< Now the mug that I got for my boss is on backorder and I had to order something else. It should be here by sunday xD


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm sending my Christmas gift on Christmas day.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 23, 2014)

yay it's KÅ«Äios! er.... That's Chrismas eve for you guys XP
Yeah, we (and most other balts) have an exclusive holiday during Christmas eve where we have a massive feast with 21 unique dishes. however, meat is forbidden during this day.
It's to celebrate tomorows sun or y'know.... how they say.... PRAISE THE SUN!
Before we were coverted into christians our religion revolved around the sun and it's power to make things grow and flourish, so this tradition is ancient.

thought some of you would find it interesting X3


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 23, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> yay it's KÅ«Äios! er.... That's Chrismas eve for you guys XP
> Yeah, we (and most other balts) have an exclusive holiday during Christmas eve where we have a massive feast with 21 unique dishes. however, meat is forbidden during this day.
> It's to celebrate tomorows sun or y'know.... how they say.... PRAISE THE SUN!
> Before we were coverted into christians our religion revolved around the sun and it's power to make things grow and flourish, so this tradition is ancient.
> ...


Holy shit, this sounds like something I wish to experience at least once in my life.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 23, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> yay it's KÅ«Äios! er.... That's Chrismas eve for you guys XP
> Yeah, we (and most other balts) have an exclusive holiday during Christmas eve where we have a massive feast with 21 unique dishes. however, meat is forbidden during this day.
> It's to celebrate tomorows sun or y'know.... how they say.... PRAISE THE SUN!
> Before we were coverted into christians our religion revolved around the sun and it's power to make things grow and flourish, so this tradition is ancient.
> ...



PRAISE THE SUN!!


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 23, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Holy shit, this sounds like something I wish to experience at least once in my life.


well, you're in luck! it is customary to invite wanderers, neighbours and even homeless people to partake in the feasts so that nobody is left hungry during this day.
i believe we even leave sacrifices for our old sun gods and stuf. Not human flesh though, bread and water i believe.
It's almost as big as Christmas for us XP

also, PRAAAAISEE THE SUN!!!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll be kinda late, I know what I'm getting my person but waiting for a new bank card atm so they'll be more likely to get it just before new year or so.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Santa Chuchi!

To: Santa Chuchi
From: All of the Elves










â€‹


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 24, 2014)

merry christmas


----------



## Misomie (Dec 24, 2014)

Shipping mine out in the morning. It will probably be a tad late but should arrive shortly. Sorry for the delay secret person. ^^;


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 24, 2014)

WesoÅ‚ych ÅšwiÄ…t i SzczÄ™Å›liwego Nowego Roku.



Pantheros said:


> yay it's KÅ«Äios! er.... That's Chrismas eve for you guys XP
> Yeah, we (and most other balts) have an exclusive holiday during Christmas eve where we have a massive feast with 21 unique dishes. however, meat is forbidden during this day.
> It's to celebrate tomorows sun or y'know.... how they say.... PRAISE THE SUN!
> Before we were coverted into christians our religion revolved around the sun and it's power to make things grow and flourish, so this tradition is ancient.
> ...



We have a similar feast, only that there are 12 dishes not 21. One dish for every month of the year. And meat is only partially forbidden - we eat fishes.

And yes, I'm happy that the winted solstice is going back to the graces.



Pantheros said:


> well, you're in luck! it is customary to invite  wanderers, neighbours and even homeless people to partake in the feasts  so that nobody is left hungry during this day.
> i believe we even leave sacrifices for our old sun gods and stuf. Not human flesh though, bread and water i believe.
> It's almost as big as Christmas for us XP
> 
> also, PRAAAAISEE THE SUN!!!



And here we have one free place for an unexpected guest. With one free chair and one empty plate, waiting for someone. That said I really want to see lithuanian rasos and how much it differs from noc kupaÅ‚y. So maybe see you in 6 months.

Also I forgot to add. Mine should been delivered already. I hope that the recipent likes it.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 24, 2014)

Happeh Christmas eve or christmas for those in different time zones!


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh my gosh, thanks unknown dude!!! It's pretty much exactly what i wished for!

My guess is it was Ayattar X3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine should be sent out by tonight, gotta finish the damn thing first.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 24, 2014)

I updated the first post on the page. Thank you all for making this Christmas happen.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 24, 2014)

Let's make a showoff thread


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 24, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Let's make a showoff thread


Alright xD

Edit:
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1340077-Merry-Christmas!

Everyone can post what they have received from their Secret Santa. Let's get some pics xD


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Dec 24, 2014)

@pantheros: Thats a pretty awesome tradition. My family does usually bring in lots of friends and neighbors for dinner on Christmas, but this year's pretty quiet. Everyone that normally comes over is off with family, or has family coming in.

and MERRY CHRISTMAS SANTA CHUCHI!


----------



## Exiled-tiger (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent my bit of art- I'll let the receiver thereof post in that other forum what it is.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a little concerned ;x
I checked the Christmas threads and my giftee didn't list my gift in their haul. I'm not sure if it's lost or just arriving really late even though I mailed it out weeks ago ;_; (i mean, it had to travel overseas, but still)
I've also not received anything yet...

-edit-
got mine and sent my giftee a photo of the gift since it was art anyway


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 28, 2014)

galaxy-meow said:


> I'm a little concerned ;x
> I checked the Christmas threads and my giftee didn't list my gift in their haul. I'm not sure if it's lost or just arriving really late even though I mailed it out weeks ago ;_; (i mean, it had to travel overseas, but still)
> I've also not received anything yet...


More than likely, it's just delayed, since international mail is stuffed at this time of year. Don't fret, it should still get there, even if it's late.


Now that Christmas is over, shall I post the official pairing list? Or do you guys want me to wait until after New Years, give the post a little extra time to get stuff where it's going?


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 28, 2014)

It seems that a number of people already know who their secret santa is, so I guess the guessing game thing is off the table xD
I would be interested to see who the others got, though I have not received mine yet either. I want to take a guess at the dwindling list of suspects xP
Perhaps it is best to wait until the new year? A few more days of suspense won't kill us.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 28, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> More than likely, it's just delayed, since international mail is stuffed at this time of year. Don't fret, it should still get there, even if it's late.



Yes, there is no need to worry. Two weeks ago I recieved a package from Russia that I ought to recieve in September.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, by the way Ayattar...

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e27/Pimigrat/christmas_zps00d4c4ea.png


Edit: 



Spoiler



Also, I'm really, _really_, *really *sorry it's late, but I got so distracted with other holiday projects for my brothers-in-law (one of which ended up being late anyway _-_) and I was strapped for extra money so I didn't have all the supplies I needed right away. So it's going to be a little bit before I can ship this out but I will do that eventually. F-forgive me, Ayattar-senpai! â™¥


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 30, 2014)

;__;

Y U DO DIS?!
Y?

Now I feel only guilt cause I wasn't able to make you know what.
Are you happy now? 

<3


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 30, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> ;__;
> 
> Y U DO DIS?!
> Y?
> ...


 C: C: C:

I actually had it planned since earlier in the month, and I alluded it to it when we talked on TS and I kept joking I was going to get you dog shit for Christmas. Originally, I was going to make a little poo out of clay and hide the Reichtangle in the box when I sent it, but I ended up deciding to make gifts for my brothers-in-law as well, so I ran thin on funds and had to powerwork to get them all done. And then I was an idiot and didn't pick up red paint, since originally it was going to be three different colors of clay glued together. But then I realized it's waaaay easier to just paint gray clay (a big duh moment) instead of trying to figure out how to piece 3 individual bricks of clay together. qq And thus, it was finished late and I can't ship it until January. ;n; I will do some finishing touches to it, since I'll have it for extra time, but I will ship this little guy to you before too long. 

And don't feel guilty! I love the picture all the same and I can recognize specific details that say care went into the planning process. â™¥ I have purposefully been abstaining from directly thanking you, so that I could do so with this gesture as well. So, you know, Merry Christmas and thank you~ â™¥

And yes, I am happy, if you like your present. :3
<3


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 2, 2015)

Woe is me, double post. 
But for official Santa business, so it's hokay.

How are we coming along in terms of the Secret Santa gift receptions? Are a couple of you still waiting on sending/receiving? Or has it been long enough that it's safe for me to post the pairing list?

Things I could do for the reveal:

A. Just post it, plain as day.
B. Go through the various threads and only list the people who have already received their presents. 
C. List everything, but put the recipient names under spoiler tags. 
D. Wait some more. 
7. Never post the list and leave you all wondering. 
Cat. Burn the list and laugh at all your confusion. 

Whatever we decide, I will either post it as an edit to the OP or I'll stick it in the thread normal like and quote myself in the OP, so we have the beginning and the end together all nice-like. 

I hope everyone had fun!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 2, 2015)

Ive sent the thing! 
Galaxy meows painting for me is still on its way btw.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 2, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> C. List everything, but put the recipient names under spoiler tags.



that one would be cewl


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 2, 2015)

Cat! Cat starts with C.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

I still have yet to receive anything. 

*waits patiently*

Chalk up three for the spoiler tag option.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Misomie was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Galaxy-Meow


2. SkyboundTerror was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Rekel


3. Jtrekkie was Santa to... 



Spoiler



RedSavage


4. Bonobosoph was Santa to... 



Spoiler



ZettaBit


5. Plastic-Fox was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Hikaru Okami


6. Hikaru Okami was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Jtrekkie


7. Monochromatic-Dragon was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Plastic-Fox


8. Rekel was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Monochromatic-Dragon


9. ZettaBit was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Misomie


10. Galaxy-Meow was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Bonobosoph


11. PastryOfApathy was Santa to... 



Spoiler



SkyboundTerror


12. RedSavage was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Exiled-Tiger


13. Pantheros was Santa to... 



Spoiler



PastryOfApathy


14. Mr. Sparta was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Ayattar


15. Harbinger was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Battlechili1


16. Ayattar was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Pantheros


17. Exiled-Tiger was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Harbinger


18. Battlechili1 was Santa to... 



Spoiler



Mr. Sparta



I had two pools, one that was Physical OK, the other was Digital Only. That's why there seems to be a divide in the pairings. 
But there you have it! Thanks for participating, and thanks for the pictures. â™¥

I'll make a new thread in a little bit with a poll to see how everyone felt about it and whether or not we should do it again next year, etc. So save your comments/concerns/etc for then. C:
Edit: And here it is. Post-2014 Secret Santa Discussion Thread.

I think it's safe to close this thread now, don't you think?
Besides, it's 2015 now! :V


----------



## Taralack (Jan 2, 2015)

Good work all, have a happy new year!


----------

